# FF14 Spielzeit verlängern



## Jamal90901 (18. Juni 2014)

*FF14 Spielzeit verlängern*

Hallo,

ich habe FF14 auf durch einen Key auf steam gekauft. Soeben habe ich mir eine 60 Tage Spielzeitkarte bei mmoga gekauft & wollte diese einlösen.

In der Mogry Station finde ich jedoch nicht die Option Spielzeit hinzufügen, sondern kann diese nur mit steam Guthaben verlängern.

Hier ein screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Jamal90901 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: FF14 Spielzeit verlängern*

LÖSUNG: Ich habe nun den Internet Explorer anstatt Mozilla verwendet & siehe da es gibt deutlich mehr auswahl möglichkeiten.

Fragt mich nicht warum dort 2 Dienste fehlen & beim IE nicht.


Mfg


----------



## Maximillian37 (21. September 2014)

*AW: FF14 Spielzeit verlängern*

Hallo,

es kommt ganz drauf an, für welchen Browser die jeweilige Seite oder Shop halt optimiert ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2014)

*AW: FF14 Spielzeit verlängern*



Maximillian37 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es kommt ganz drauf an, für welchen Browser die jeweilige Seite oder Shop halt optimiert ist.


 
Trotz allem zimliches fail das es grade der Firefox ist wo es nicht geht und der IE wo es funktioniert.


----------



## uka (24. September 2014)

*AW: FF14 Spielzeit verlängern*

Du musst noch mal auf Dienstkonto klicken nach dem Einloggen, dann ist die Option auch da - ist n reproduzierbarer Fehler in der Station .


----------

